# Questions on compTIA A+ certifications , is it right for me?



## The540Gargola (Jul 9, 2009)

I am thinking of taking the compTIA A+ exams. I know there are two exams that need to be passed. But I would like to know, How many questions are there in each exam?
also how many minutes/hours do you get to complete the test?
What is the minimum passing score?
What are the best books to prepare me for both the test??

I am reading the "CompTIA A+ Certification All-in-One Exam Guide, Seventh Edition" pdf by mike myers and it seems like a good book so far. But it seems like it was written for someone trying to learn to "use" a computer, then to actually repair one.

I would like to buy a book that I can read that will help me pass the test.
I am looking through the pdf of the book I mentioned and am thinking of buying the hardcover version of it to be able to get the dvd-rom with practice questions. And im also looking to buy the "CompTIA A+ Certification Study Guide, Seventh Edition (Exam 220-701 & 220-702) (Certification Press) [Hardcover]" by Jane Holcombe. I saw that one on the comptia website.

Which one should I invest in? I noticed by skimming through it a lot of things mentioned in it I already knew. And somethings are new to me.


Also another question I have is about the voucher. Do I buy the voucher first then schedule to take the test, Or do I schedule the test first then buy the voucher???

Im the type of person that has been repairing computers since I was about 17 years old. Im now 22 and have experience repairing desktop/laptops. I even built my own gaming pc from scratch. I know a good amount of things about PC's. Im just not good with terminology.
So I'm looking to take these exams to see if I can get my foot in the door somewhere working with repairing computer since that's what I have came to love.

if I pass the first, will go for the compTIA network+ to have these basics certs.
And later get some more certifications to move on in the computer world.
hopefully get a job.


Any advice???


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

There are 100 multiple choice questions on each exam. You have 90 minutes to complete the questions. Some of the questions will be unscored so it doesn't matter if you get them wrong, but at no point do you know which ones are unscored.

Passing score is I think 670/900. It doesn't work on a percentage and CompTIA keeps it secret how they score the questions so that's the best I can tell you there.

You can either purchase an exam voucher from CompTIA directly or do it at the time you schedule the test. If you are taking the test and being sponsored by an organization the exam code will begin with JK0, if you're taking it on your own it will begin with 220 and will be about twice as expensive.

The Mike Myers book is commonly recommended; I didn't use that one instead I went with this one - http://www.amazon.com/Guide-Managing-Maintaining-Your-PC/dp/1435497783/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1341496999&sr=8-15&keywords=comptia+a%2B

I used Mike Myers' book for Network+ and passed on the first try without using any other resources except the occassional Professor Messer video, so I have no reason to suspect the Myers book for A+ is any worse.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I would highly recommend the Mike Meyers All-in-One that you've got. 



epshatto said:


> Passing score is I think 670/900. It doesn't work on a percentage and CompTIA keeps it secret how they score the questions so that's the best I can tell you there.


Even more weird is that it is scored on a scale from 100-900. Meaning, if you end the exam with nothing on it, you'll get 100. So it's not even exactly 670 points out of 900 points... it is out of 800 points in the middle of the scale. Best thing you can do is not worry about aiming for a percentage, but instead, understand all the concepts until you know them completely.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree, there's really no wait time after completing the exam to find out if you passed or not, unless you choose to take the survey. Once you sit for it and complete the exam you will know instantly if you passed because it tells you the score you achieved at the end.

I wouldn't worry about what the scoring requirement is, I'd worry more just that I fully understood the material before taking the exam, which means study and practice! Understand the material, and you'd be fine no problems.


----------



## The540Gargola (Jul 9, 2009)

epshatto said:


> There are 100 multiple choice questions on each exam. You have 90 minutes to complete the questions. Some of the questions will be unscored so it doesn't matter if you get them wrong, but at no point do you know which ones are unscored.
> 
> Passing score is I think 670/900. It doesn't work on a percentage and CompTIA keeps it secret how they score the questions so that's the best I can tell you there.
> 
> ...





BosonMichael said:


> I would highly recommend the Mike Meyers All-in-One that you've got.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more weird is that it is scored on a scale from 100-900. Meaning, if you end the exam with nothing on it, you'll get 100. So it's not even exactly 670 points out of 900 points... it is out of 800 points in the middle of the scale. Best thing you can do is not worry about aiming for a percentage, but instead, understand all the concepts until you know them completely.





epshatto said:


> I agree, there's really no wait time after completing the exam to find out if you passed or not, unless you choose to take the survey. Once you sit for it and complete the exam you will know instantly if you passed because it tells you the score you achieved at the end.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about what the scoring requirement is, I'd worry more just that I fully understood the material before taking the exam, which means study and practice! Understand the material, and you'd be fine no problems.




Thanks guys for answering all the questions. I ended up buying the Myers Hardcover edition one I had mentioned. And should get it next week. Will study the whole book and take the practice test until I get everything down. Hope I pass on the first time 

Thanks again for the help. Cleared a lot of things for me, I appreciate it alot


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Please read my guide on the A+ CompTIA A+ update | Tech Support Forum


----------



## The540Gargola (Jul 9, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> Please read my guide on the A+ CompTIA A+ update | Tech Support Forum


I bookmarked that page. very helpful and answered every single question I have.
also will also buy that book mentioned there "PC Technician Street Smarts by James Pyles"

Thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The540Gargola said:


> I bookmarked that page. very helpful and answered every single question I have.
> also will also buy that book mentioned there "PC Technician Street Smarts by James Pyles"
> 
> Thank you


Good luck on the exams.


----------



## ArJhay (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for this post...

I actually under grad of BS in Computer Science due to lack of financial, way back 2006...
after that I work as a Night Club DJ & Casino Dealer, I do troubleshoot some desktop & laptop, also accomplished creating a program/system using Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate (vb.net) database connected to SQL Server 2008 R2, It's actually small program used for slot machines member for gaining their points while playing, btw I just wanna share my experienced, I accomplished that program because of youtube & support from msdn forum... I don't have any certificate I really want to have a certificate also for future job, upon reading this post I got inspired, I've been looking also how to start taking exam & hopefully gain a certificate. thanks for this

Thanks for The540Gargola & for the help full response from the TSF Team...

More Power TSF Team

ArJhay


----------

